# Lopi Sturbridge propane stove price?



## Shawn0926 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello.  I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to ask this.  In 2006 I installed a Lopi Sturbridge.  The stove was new when I bought it.  It hasn't been used much and now I would like to sell it.  Would anyone know a fair price?  I'm in Washington state.  THANKS!  shawn


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 8, 2013)

typically they go for 1/2 to 2/3 of the original price
used gas units can be a hard sale, at least in my market....
good luck,
dg


----------

